# The Revenge of Kali



## did (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi all,

We want to share with you a short film which could interest Indy's fans . We did the music composition on this film produced by the team of the "Adventurer's club Cologne", and directed by Jan Hofmeister, Jurgen Mathy and Jan Schimmelmann.

http://musicscore.acemusique.fr/crbst_14.html


----------

